# Sky TV In Spain?



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

At the moment we have an iffy TV Firestick thingy and the streamed picture quality can vary. 
We have a nice UHD telly so want a quality signal and package.

We want a Sky Q box so can record and watch later.

Maybe register it in UK and bring it over here ?

Any advice?



PS, we're in Lanzarote


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes we have done just that and it works fine. But, you need to have it registered to a UK address and obviously not your new Spanish address. Depending upon where you are in Spain you will need a bigger dish that usual. We have a 1.2m dish and it works fine. We no longer receive via Sky the UK terrestrial programmes, BBC1 etc, but we can get everything via catchup.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

thrax said:


> Yes we have done just that and it works fine. But, you need to have it registered to a UK address and obviously not your new Spanish address. Depending upon where you are in Spain you will need a bigger dish that usual. We have a 1.2m dish and it works fine. We no longer receive via Sky the UK terrestrial programmes, BBC1 etc, but we can get everything via catchup.


We threw away the big dish when we got 30mb fibre broadband last year.

So we want to get it via the internet.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Provided you have retained your Sky account you can register online and view online. We have both. I don't know how it works if you have cancelled your account. Things change all the time but we cancelled our account and then registered under an assumed name with a UK address. We bought a dish here and everything works fine. We have a Sky plus box which means we can use catchup tv. Works fine for us.


----------



## mark260311 (Feb 28, 2018)

Yorick said:


> We threw away the big dish when we got 30mb fibre broadband last year.
> 
> So we want to get it via the internet.


It needs a dish! Wont work at all without it. 

Funny enough Sky have just launched a service in Spain! Just google "Sky Espana"


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mark260311 said:


> It needs a dish! Wont work at all without it.
> 
> Funny enough Sky have just launched a service in Spain! Just google "Sky Espana"


Just looked at that website but it doesn't seem to give the likes of BBC, etc only American crap.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mark260311 said:


> Funny enough Sky have just launched a service in Spain! Just google "Sky Espana"


Its about 12 channels only, with limited content (mainly from Fox), as much other content is already with other Spanish broadcasters.
Unless they expand the content, which may be difficult against the other more established main players, i cannot see it lasting.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

As the Web address is .es this is Sky's new service aimed at the Spanish market, they are not allowed by copyright etc to include any U.K terresrial channels or u.k specific apps. If you want all the U.K stuff such as BBC iPLAYER, ITV Hub, 4 on demand etc you need the equivalent Nowtv box or stick from SKY U.K. Available from around £15 at their website or many U.K Supermarkets. But to enable it to work in Spain you'll need a Smart DNS service (fromaround 40 euros a year) all BBC ITV etc is FREE but you can pick and choose whether you wish to subscribe to any of SKY's packages, fils, sports entertainment etc.


----------



## Richard Thomson (Apr 1, 2018)

mark260311 said:


> It needs a dish! Wont work at all without it.
> 
> Funny enough Sky have just launched a service in Spain! Just google "Sky Espana"


May sound stupid but will the programmes be over dubbed in spanish


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Could this be of use ?

https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sk...oncurrently-to-your-package-in-the-uk-2919802


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

VFR said:


> Could this be of use ?
> 
> https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sk...oncurrently-to-your-package-in-the-uk-2919802


Thg devices (now tv, sky go) is limited to something like 35 days outside the UK, and then it needs to be reconnected via a UK IP address, and then it restarts another 35 days.

and it only covers paid services and so iPlayer Hub, all4, demand five are not included in these new eu rules, so you will still need a vpn / smart dns for these services anyway!
and does not cover satellite receivers...like SkyQ or Sky+HD.

Also note that at the moment, for UK services this is only for a year as it will end when the UK leaves the EU anyways


----------

